# Well..I may have rubbed off on my husband



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

We were at a production sale this weekend. I've been drooling over this guys horses for 2 years. As we're walking around looking at all the foals, my husband and I earmarked the ones we wanted to watch. My husband picked out a little grulla filly as his favorite..and he ended up buying her.

She's got some great breeding in her background. She goes back to Poco Bueno and Blackburn.

Here is her pedigree: All Breed Pedigree Query=

I am just amazed at her. She came to us straight off the pasture. Never been handled. When we went to unload her, we were so surprised to find that she was pretty outgoing and within 10 minutes we had a halter on her, within 20 minutes she was leading around and allowing us to touch her about anywhere. 

I have some really crappy photos. Will get some new ones tomorrow. 

A couple of my cell phone:



















And some horrible ones off my nikon. (had the wrong lens on as well.)<sigh> Hate the green eye, but don't know how to get rid of it. 



























So..what do you think of her?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Cutie! Aren't you the one with the filly Calamity? Someone was asking about hernia on here and I was telling them about her.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep. She's mine.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

You find the best colored halters for your babies- all so vibrant and different. What are you going to call this little one?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Citrus said:


> You find the best colored halters for your babies- all so vibrant and different. What are you going to call this little one?


Honestly..the stores were out of halters in weanling sizes...except two; pink and purple. (I actually wanted black..my daughter wanted lime green) In the end, it was the lesser of two evils, rofl!

No idea what her name will be yet.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, you are disgusting LOL. I wish that we could find some good papered stock around here but there is none to be had for less than $1000.

You and hubby are a pair of lucky ducks, she's a beauty.

Did I mention that you have a very good eye for horseflesh?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Ugh, you are disgusting LOL. I wish that we could find some good papered stock around here but there is none to be had for less than $1000.
> 
> You and hubby are a pair of lucky ducks, she's a beauty.
> 
> Did I mention that you have a very good eye for horseflesh?


I honestly can't believe we were able to afford her. I keep looking at photos of her (since its dark here and she's in the barn), thinking I missed something. There has to be SOMETHING wrong with her. Another filly with very close to her breeding except she was blackburn top and bottom went close to $1000 and we got this filly for way less. It just makes me think there is something not right..and I missed it. And of course thats driving my husband crazy, lol.

If you see something I missed..feel free to point it out. I'll take some better photos of her tomorrow and maybe you can give me a better idea if I missed anything.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I doubt you missed anything. Sometimes all it takes is just a different color or louder markings for a price to vary greatly. It's not uncommon for a sorrel with stellar confo and great pedigree to go for a pittance but a pali with average confo and okay pedigree to go for thousands at the same sale. Just depends on who's buying.

I do look forward to more pictures of her though .


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I doubt you missed anything. Sometimes all it takes is just a different color or louder markings for a price to vary greatly. It's not uncommon for a sorrel with stellar confo and great pedigree to go for a pittance but a pali with average confo and okay pedigree to go for thousands at the same sale. Just depends on who's buying.
> 
> I do look forward to more pictures of her though .


Honestly..I saw alot of that happening. The cheapest horses/foals there were bays. Sorrels brought a bit more $$. Blacks did ok, pallys were pretty good, roans were good..but the best selling colored horses were buckskins, duns, blue roans, and grullas. I saw colts going from $3000 to $50.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

why!? Why?!? WHY!?! are you so dang lucky! i need to maybe some spend some time around you and your luck will rub off on me lol i am in need of a weanling but i can't find any reasonably priced decent conformed ones. she's very gorgeous! as are all your babies you get so lucky with confo, personality and color!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, she's a stunner!! Can't wait to see her grow. Send some luck my way so Nova has a gorgeous little filly like her


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Here are some photos of her outside today. I'm thinking she is either really "thick" or she is mutton withered? I've seen other mares and geldings out of Poco Dakota Buck (her sire)..and they look amazing. So hopefully I'm wrong and she's just a bit thick. (or does he neck just tie in really high to her shoulders?)

Please ignore the fact she's on uneven ground.





































This is probably the best photo for confo that I have so far:










If she is mutton withered..how will that affect her later? Guess I've never seen or had a horse that was. What do you think?


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Any chance you can send me your address just to have an idea where you get horses like this? If she's missing after you do though, I had nothing to do with it


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about that yet. Shoot, Rafe was over a year old before he started showing withers. Even if she does end up mutton withered, the only problem is it makes secure saddle fitting a little harder. If you don't do any roping though it won't be that big of a deal. Dobe is mutton withered and the only time it's really a problem is when I drag stuff, I always have to readjust the saddle after a heavy one.

The only thing that I see about her that I really don't like is she is a bit straight through her hocks but there are a ton of horses out there that are like that too.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks. Guess we'll see how she turns out as a 2 yr old.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Couple more pics. Taken with cell phone this evening. Still trying to figure out a name for her.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

How about buffy...since she kinda has that 'buffalo' color to her right now! She sure is a beauty. 

We have a muttonwithered horse and its actually easier to saddle fit him than the others. We don't have to worry about the saddle going to low on him! LOL We have a lil filly with what we thought were going to be mutton withers and now shes starting to get a nice wither to her. Just needed to lose that baby weight and tada! They were there all along!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

you really need to stop this lol. i am seriously moving to your area, i cant believe all these gorgeous nice foals you are buying for so cheap!!! its not fair lol.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Here are a few names that we're thinking on: Though, she doesn't seem like the "girly" type names to me.

Sahara
Isis
Echo
Kit
Bronwyn


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

reining girl said:


> you really need to stop this lol. i am seriously moving to your area, i cant believe all these gorgeous nice foals you are buying for so cheap!!! its not fair lol.


Wish you had come over for the sale. It was an amazing event. 4 days....(Thur was tack sale). Horses everywhere. People everywhere. Would have been nice to have someone to walk around and oogle the horses with on Friday (went with my daughter but she ran off with other kids)...and on Sat with my DH. Wanted to go Sun but already felt guilty for being there Thur, Fri and Sat, lol.

Pretty sure after all the stuff I bought on Thursday (buckets $5 each, apple picker $12 each, splint boots $7 each, hay bags $5 each, vet wrap $1.50 each, popo wraps $10, tack bag $6..etc.) And of course our purchase on Sat, that I won't be let off the farm anytime soon.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I certainly would have gone if we were closer together. I probably would have come home with 2 or 3 good looking foals as well LOL.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I was amazed to see folks from far away as Kansas and Ohio. Quite a few southern folks. Met one guy and he purchased 5 really nicely bred foals for just under $1200. Don't let that fool you though..average price on foals had to be appx $600. There was one guy there from down south somewhere (didn't hear where) and he had no problem bidding $800-$1000 on foals. I think he took a big trailer load of 'em home with him.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i would of loved to do that! I love going to sales. But i think im a wee bit to far away lol.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I think she looks like a Jezzebell LOL 

She really is a beauty!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

A couple of new photos of her. Still stumped on a name. She is doing really well. Settling in nicely. She is leading so well, we took a walk around the farm. She is standing tied pretty good and will load in the trailer like a champ. I've never seen a foals coat as thick as hers. It's amazingly soft.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

I was going to mention she looks as soft as plush!

Attractive little filly, I really dig her neck and I think she's going to turn into a powerhouse. 

Here are some more names to get you kick-started, though I'm not sure which you prefer in terms of type (human, mythic, short, etc..):
Aurora
Kalamazoo
Casper
Abby
Pyewacket
Willow
Raven
Queenie
Binx

Well anyway...I am terrible with names. It usually takes me over two weeks to decide on a pet's given name, and that's from constant exposure to their personality and such.

I do look forward to watching her grow up.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She (still no name yet) was nice enough to break the clasp on her halter while in her stall today. (she's haltered with a leadline until she's halter broke) So hopefully, I can take it back and exchange it for a new one. Until then, she's stuck with an old pinkish one. Such a naughty girl.

Ps. We are considering these names:

Calypso
Kit
Kaluah
Sahara
Bronwyn
Bailey
Aurora
and leaning towards....Pandora.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have to agree, she is one fine looking filly. Going to be exciting following how she grows and turns out. You're going to have yourself one heck of a horse on your hands. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the name Pandora quite a bit, but I also like Kia for some reason.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

I like Pandora as well

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

I like Pandora as well

The only thing I see is her neck ties in a little high and like said hocks are a little straight definitely nothing horrible. I also wouldn't worry about her whithers. Once she is rideable she'll build whithers. 

A good trick for mutton whithered horses is using memory foam or the egg carton foam for beds under your saddle pad. It works great. Saddle won't slide as much and don't have to cinch as tight either. I use it with Sage right now. She's building whithers but this just helps until then. 

Congratulations on the filly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

